# SHENYANG | Shimao Wulihe City | 285-230m x 5 | 180-150m x 10 | U/C



## z0rg

Jun 10th


----------



## Sentient Seas

Looks to be an awesome project.


----------



## great184

Drop-dead gorgeous master planning! At par with Union square in HK.


----------



## johannesHSV

great project


----------



## Okan

i like the picture :cheers:


----------



## Muyangguniang

how awesome can things be?????


----------



## Senju

If I ever visit China, I will mark this as one the the cool places to visit. I really love the buildings!


----------



## SmellyHongKongAir

is shenyang inland city or coastal city?
it wld be good if it is by the sea side


----------



## binhai

SmellyHongKongAir said:


> is shenyang inland city or coastal city?
> it wld be good if it is by the sea side


It's an inland city, capital of Liaoning province. It's about 100km from the sea. All the towers look the same! It would be better if there was some variety in the building designs. But anyway, great project and first supertalls for Shenyang. One of my friends lives there.


----------



## z0rg

August 20th. The project is officially u/c since the groundbreaking ceremony, however...


----------



## wulizhong

xiaoluis said:


> :drool: :drool::drool: :drool::drool: :drool::drool: :drool:
> 
> ZORG ====> :master::master::master:



So cheap cost for a project like this! ^^ ^^


----------



## z0rg

Update


----------



## ssfan

finally groundbreaking!


----------



## ZZ-II

the beginning of 2 new supertalls


----------



## z0rg

Some residential tower u/c already


----------



## Saigoneseguy

Could someone correct the name pls, it's Wulihe.


----------



## NEWUSER

http://www.shimaogroup.com/english/project/sy.shimao/index.htm

Latest update: 22 Aug. 2007

Situated at No. 25, Wenti Rd. West, Heping Area, Shenyang, Liaoning Province, the Shenyang Shimao Wulihe project is at the prime site of the downtown city. Adjacent to Sheraton and JW Marriott hotels, the project is located at the key area of the urban development axis named as the "Golden Corridor". A station of the Shenyang Metro Line Two under construction will be built there. Once a Chinese football pilgrimage destination, the former Wulihe Stadium site has a high reputation for witnessing the success of the Chinese national football team in its efforts to enter the FIFA World Cup in 2001.

The project has a land area of 180,800 square meters and an aggregate floor area of around 1.5 million square meters, featuring a complex of high quality residential buildings, premium business & office buildings, a five star hotel and auxiliary facilities. The main buildings of the project - “Shimao twin towers” - boast a height of 300 meters, with one tower as a super five star hotel and the other a high-end office building. Standing at the “golden angle” formed by Youth Avenue and Wenti Rd. West, the twin towers are mainly ellipsoidal-column-shaped, silver-gray-colored and glass-curtain-walled. 

Decorated by the huge billboards on top of the building and glazing ellipsoidal ring lights, the towers look amazingly brilliant at night. Besides the towers, there also spread dozens of office & residence buildings over 100 meters high and several low-rise townhouses. After completion, the project will be a super large complex, among which the building that hosts a hotel and service apartments will become the tallest building of Shenyang with a height of nearly 300 meters.

Consisting of three phases, the construction of the project started on 28 May 2007 and will end by phases in 2008 to 2013. Formerly a renowned cultural and sports site, the project site will see the growth of a new landmark in Northeastern China of modern services industry.


----------



## z0rg

The project might not reach the height of 300m.

Early annoucments by the developer (Shimao): Around 300m
Press releases: Above 300m
Developer website: 300m
Client (Hyatt Hotels): Above 280m


----------



## z0rg

Jan 9, by Vincent


----------



## z0rg

By 古董


----------



## davee08

always wondered whatever happened to this project and no wonder why theres so many massive supertall megaprojects going on in shenyang the potential is really there and thats a massive plot of land!


----------



## z0rg

April 19 by endif


----------



## z0rg

More


----------



## z0rg

April 26 by 冰雪白糖


----------



## z0rg

Very bad news for this projet, at least from a supertall-centric point of view. The two main towers have been cancelled. On the other hand the rest will be taller than expected and another office tower was added. The space for the main skyscrapers will host a park now. Two residential towers were cancelled too.




















^^

Office towers: 285m, 285m, 270m, 245m, 230m, 180m.
Residential towers: 4x177m, 58 floors; 2x171m, 56 floors; 2x165m, 54 floors; 159m, 42 floors; 147m, 48 floors; 135m, 44 floors; 105m, 34 floors.


----------



## Ni3lS

This project is huge  I love it


----------



## z0rg

May 12


----------



## z0rg

May 22, posted by wsray808


----------



## z0rg

June 8 by wang007sheng


----------



## z0rg

June 9 by wsray808


----------



## montesky

it appears that a lot of surrounding buildings, as a matter of fact, belong to social housing. despite this looks like a really awesome project in the renderings, I think that surrounding areas will certainly "kill" part of a shick that this project has


----------



## binhai

Everywhere in China has commieblocks like that (usually not social housing, almost all is privately owned), they look ugly but it's a fact of life; they're being demolished rapidly as the economy grows.


----------



## z0rg

June 14 by wsray808


----------



## LordMarshall

nice cluster


----------



## z0rg

Renders of the final version. Posted by 老牙哥


----------



## z0rg

June 29 by endif


----------



## z0rg

More renders


----------



## P05

Shimao projects are always wonderful.


----------



## z0rg

July 20 by endif


----------



## mbuildings

very nice


----------



## z0rg

December 3 by sunghwy


----------



## z0rg

December 9 by sunghwy


----------



## z0rg

By endif


----------



## Ewan117

cool, very hard working builders


----------



## z0rg

By sunghwy









Starting more towers?


----------



## z0rg

March 13 by endif. Construction resumed after winter pause.


----------



## z0rg

By sunghwy


----------



## z0rg

By andy322


----------



## z0rg

By 冰雪白糖. Starting new towers.


----------



## z0rg

By endif


----------



## z0rg

By Henry2005


----------



## z0rg

By kokeb


----------



## z0rg

By lihedong222


----------



## z0rg

July 18 by 6-5


----------



## Arrrgh

Omg, this is so huge!

There are cities whose skyline consists of less buildings than this project. :cheers:


----------



## z0rg

By kobekb. T6 has been started, 180m. The first non residential tower u/c.


----------



## harry·chao

wow,so huge.


----------



## z0rg

September 12 by sunghuy


----------



## z0rg

sunghuy


----------



## z0rg

September 28 by kokeb


----------



## z0rg

September 28 by sunghuy


----------



## z0rg

October 8 by sunghuy


----------



## foxmulder

wow.. it looks like they are building a dam.


----------



## z0rg

October 14, by kobekb


----------



## z0rg

October 23 by sunghuy.


----------



## z0rg

October 31 by kobekb


----------



## z0rg

November 11 by sunghuy


----------



## z0rg

November 17, by sunghuy


----------



## z0rg

November 20 by sunghuy.


----------



## z0rg

December 4 by sunghuy


----------



## z0rg

December 9 by sunghuy


----------



## Munwon

Looks like Shenyang is calming down for a long winter slumber again


----------



## z0rg

February 19 by sunghuy. Back to works after the snow season is gone.


----------



## z0rg

March 3 by sunghuy


----------



## z0rg

March 15 by sunghuy


----------



## z0rg

By qiaoye585


----------



## z0rg

By 6-5


----------



## z0rg

By 6-5


----------



## z0rg

By qiaoye585


----------



## z0rg

By 6-5


----------



## z0rg

July 1 by sunghuy


----------



## z0rg

By 6-5


----------



## z0rg

By wwy


----------



## z0rg

By 北极星愿


----------



## z0rg

By sylxy


----------



## z0rg

By 北极星愿


----------



## z0rg

By sunghuy


----------



## z0rg

By sunghuy


----------



## z0rg

By 6-5


----------



## z0rg

By sunghuy


----------



## z0rg

By sunghuy.


----------



## z0rg

By 6-5


----------



## cmu

2011/10/05 6-5


----------



## cmu




----------



## z0rg

By 北极星愿


----------



## z0rg

By sunghuy


----------



## z0rg

By 6-5


----------



## z0rg

By sunhuy


----------



## UDHL

i like


----------



## everywhere

Seems that the tallest 5 buildings (with 230-285 m each) are already topped-off. Now it's the smaller ones' turn.

Thanks for the updates. :cheers:


----------

